
Renters Feedback - yogeshmali
All,<p>I launched my first web application rentersfeedback.com.<p>An application where renters can provide reviews of the places they have rented before or are currently living at.<p>The blog post about why I created this app, is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;betterjavacode.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;12&#x2F;21&#x2F;rentersfeedback-com&#x2F;<p>Ask me any questions or if you have any feedback, I will appreciate it.
======
Hackbraten
Reluctant to sign up right now as there’s no privacy policy in place.

I believe it’s good practice to tell users how a site is going to use their
personal information. It’s also legally required in many jurisdictions,
including all EU countries.

~~~
yogeshmali
There is a privacy policy on Sign up page.

It informs about Terms Of Services.

